# GoPro pictures



## pumpthatiron (Oct 26, 2004)

hey gopro, i was looking for pictures in ur gallery and saw that there are none... i would like to see how swole u are.. can u post some pictures up


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

Everyone is really into seeing gopro's pics for some reason??

For what it is worth I met him at last years Mr. Olympia at the VPX booth and he was big and in good condition to boot.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> For what it is worth I met him at last years Mr. Olympia at the VPX booth and he was big and in good condition to boot.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Weird...I just see little red X's...hmmm, at least I have an "X-frame!"


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

I found one.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Well Pumpthatiron, ironically in the IM Award thread where this is the current hot topic, you were my vote for pointless posts and threads  and this speaks for itself....

but while I'm here *GOPRO FOR PRESIDENT!!!*

My name is Shutupntra1n and I approved this message


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I found one.


I LOVE ur posts


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I found one.



Well, that one was taken when I was smuggling small Mexican children across the border in my arms while living on the San Tijuana border.


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

Here is another, from his vegetarian days, just a few months before the aforeposted picture-






He later discovered the benefits of eating chicken, turkey, and small mexican children.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Everyone is really into seeing gopro's pics for some reason??
> 
> For what it is worth I met him at last years Mr. Olympia at the VPX booth and he was big and in good condition to boot.



Yeah, I met him at the VPX booth last year too.  He was big, but I could take him...........................................................with a bazooka.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Yeah, I met him at the VPX booth last year too.  He was big, but I could take him...........................................................with a bazooka.



LOL @ my good friend!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I found one.


If this is GP then I am on the below attachment


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

here is one of Eric on a serious bulk (he used to have hair) as you can see his "pecs" were so large he had to wear a sports bra to support them, and his arms were pushing 25":


----------



## Pepper (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> here is one of Eric on a serious bulk (he used to have hair) as you can see his "pecs" were so large he had to wear a sports bra to support them, and his arms were pushing 25":


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2004)

I met him too last year at the VPX booth...ho didn't give me anything for free...unfortunately I met Albob too and that booty bandit P-funk

And you too pepper   GOGA!!!


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

Here is one from when GoPro posed for an art class. It was back in the early days, before VPX.







So, Pumpthatiron, do you now see how swole GoPro is?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

*Your right Prince. This was another shot in the year preceeding his journey for Team GoPro *


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2004)

Holy shiat that's frickin gross.

Imagine all the old dingle berries stuck in there.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> Holy shiat that's frickin gross.
> 
> Imagine all the old dingle berries stuck in there.


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

Found another one, while he was on a cutting cycle.






Here, youll see him practicing the Vacuum.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

OMG...that one was just wrong.  ewwww


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> *Your right Prince. This was another shot in the year preceeding his journey for Team GoPro *




*ahhh...yes, you got a shot of him doing a SLDL! *


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *ahhh...yes, you got a shot of him doing a SLDL! *


 
LMAO


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 26, 2004)

*hint*

Go to www.google.com

Enter "eric broser vpx" as the search string.

Two links at VPX with a couple pictures of him will be there.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you SF!!!  

Lets turn this shit thread around!


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

Now thats what Im talkin about.


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

Is this GoPro?


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 26, 2004)

Lou Ferrigno aka The Incredible Hulk


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2004)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2004)

.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thank you SF!!!
> 
> Lets turn this shit thread around!



Day-yum.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> .



I have always liked Eric's flowing blonde hair.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

This is the most fun thread ever!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

That will be me with GP this next year...  We would make a much better couple then he and that blonde.


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> That will be me with GP this next year...  We would make a much better couple then he and that blonde.



Oh, no doubt about it! I need someone strong in bed.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> *Your right Prince. This was another shot in the year preceeding his journey for Team GoPro *




is that real????


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

I sure hope not. Well we have concluded in this thread that it's not Eric


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2004)

I thought there naked pics of Gopro, I really am disapointed.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I thought there naked pics of Gopro, I really am disapointed.


Hey babe,
You have been nominated VP next to Eric.   Oh and Crono for Homeland Security.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Oh, no doubt about it! I need someone strong in bed.


Did you just say that?  shhh: :bounce: )


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I thought there naked pics of Gopro, I really am disapointed.



Those are for sale, but are VERY expensive!


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Did you just say that?  shhh: :bounce: )



Ummmm, yeah!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> is that real????



Yes, but please understand that Eric was on an extreme bulking phase when this pic was taken, he has since leaned up a bit.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok, I can see how one can get that fat, but how the hell does one get that....drippy?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

This was another pic of Eric about 12 weeks out from his last show. GP, your improvements are astonishing


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2004)

as you can see in that pic Eric was slacking on his incline presses, that is why is upper pecs look a bit flat. 

(some of you will get that joke)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

I seem to have found the most current VPX Pic available through Google Search.


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

Actually, this is the most current pic:


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Actually, this is the most current pic:




All joking aside, you have a good sense of humor cause this thread has been quite enlightening... You are one big dude if I can say so. Looking Good Eric


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2004)

I thought this was your current pic:


----------



## Du (Oct 27, 2004)

Upon further research, look what I found! It seems Rob and GoPro hang out together, offline too. 










OK, so its a shitty photoshop.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Upon further research, look what I found! It seems Rob and GoPro hang out together, offline too.


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Upon further research, look what I found! It seems Rob and GoPro hang out together, offline too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Rob is a real "butterface."


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

At least you used photoshop. I just cut and pasted fat bastard


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 27, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> as you can see in that pic Eric was slacking on his incline presses, that is why is upper pecs look a bit flat.
> 
> (some of you will get that joke)


  Sorry, that was funny. 
*GP* Do I have to pay for your naked pics or can I just get a personal show?


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Sorry, that was funny.
> *GP* Do I have to pay for your naked pics or can I just get a personal show?



You've earned the personal show my dear...


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> You've earned the personal show my dear...


 What was the name of that jet company you spoke of earlier?


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> What was the name of that jet company you spoke of earlier?



Blue


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Maybe on my way over I can have the pilot drop a bomb on SF's house?


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Maybe on my way over I can have the pilot drop a bomb on SF's house?



LOL...but he would probably just stand on the roof, and with his great powers of intellect, persuade the bomb to go somewhere else.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> LOL...but he would probably just stand on the roof, and with his great powers of intellect, persuade the bomb to go somewhere else.


Or better yet, to out do you he would catch it with his super strength and then squat it a few times!


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Or better yet, to out do you he would catch it with his super strength and then squat it a few times!



And describe the firing sequence of each motor unit pool while doing it!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Just ignore him and show you are the bigger man.  You look way better then he does and you are more mature.  It is obvious in the posts who is the punk and who is not.  Kids will be kids.  You know he is the guy at the gym that no one likes.  If people do talk to him they probably turn around and laugh when he walks away.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Just ignore him and show you are the bigger man.  You look way better then he does and you are more mature.  It is obvious in the posts who is the punk and who is not.  Kids will be kids.  You know he is the guy at the gym that no one likes.  If people do talk to him they probably turn around and laugh when he walks away.


Come now, SF is a nice guy.  Plus he actually seems to enjoy helping people. (I just don't understand why.  )


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 27, 2004)

> Just ignore him and show you are the bigger man. You look way better then he does and you are more mature.



How funny it is to see someone discussing maturity while ridiculing someone with shit I would expect to hear from fifth graders


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 27, 2004)

Seriously. You may not agree with him, but SF knows his stuff. Pissing matches happen between members all the time No biggie. Just dont put uneccesary fuel on the fire.


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh come now people, we are only having a little fun. Have I said one word about the jokes at my dispense in this thread? No. Besides, after SF decided he knew what kind of trainer, and also person I am...one that basically dupes people to rob them of their money...all bets were off. I moderate on 7 boards for free. I answer about 40-50 PMs and emails per day regarding training/diet/supplements for free. Thus, I took his comments VERY personally.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 27, 2004)

....waits for Johnnny to chime in somewhere.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 27, 2004)

....waits for Johnnny to chime in somewhere.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 27, 2004)

You're right, he shouldn't have implied what he said about your training.  Totally inappropriate.

At the same time, stuff like this just contributes to the animosity...this board used to be a lot more about "civil discourse", which is why I came here instead of places like BB.com.   Now every other thread is a slander or an attack or a debate built around pissing contests.  The hatchet should just be buried.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> This was another pic of Eric about 12 weeks out from his last show. GP, your improvements are astonishing


You better take this seriously Eric... You have come so far


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> You're right, he shouldn't have implied what he said about your training.  Totally inappropriate.
> 
> At the same time, stuff like this just contributes to the animosity...this board used to be a lot more about "civil discourse", which is why I came here instead of places like BB.com.   Now every other thread is a slander or an attack or a debate built around pissing contests.  The hatchet should just be buried.



I'm basically done with SF and this little "battle." Its just not that relevant to me. However, he really crossed a line...he can attack me b/c he thinks I'm wrong, or tell me that he disagrees with my training...or even say I have a lousy physique, but when he attacked me on what was essentially a personal level, he went somewhere that I would love to discuss with him in person. But I won't go there.

Anyway, on to more productive things!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I'm basically done with SF and this little "battle." Its just not that relevant to me. However, he really crossed a line...he can attack me b/c he thinks I'm wrong, or tell me that he disagrees with my training...or even say I have a lousy physique, but when he attacked me on what was essentially a personal level, he went somewhere that I would love to discuss with him in person. But I won't go there.
> 
> Anyway, on to more productive things!


Shit, I didn't know he did that.  That's just messed up.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 27, 2004)

People are funny. Somehow now I started this personal flaming war. I believe it was someone whose name starts with a g who initially made personal attacks about my intelligence. But yeah. People are funny. 

I'm done too.


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> People are funny. Somehow now I started this personal flaming war. I believe it was someone whose name starts with a g who initially made personal attacks about my intelligence. But yeah. People are funny.
> 
> I'm done too.



An attack on intelligence is not the same. You could be the dumbest person on earth, but if you are a good soul, and good to others, I will respect you and like who you are.

Your comments attacked the "kind" of person I am. Basically a sheister, a liar, and a thief.

There is a major difference.


----------



## Du (Oct 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Basically a sheister...


Is sheister a word?  



Ive never heard it, sounds funny though.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, take it as you will and I'll take it as I will. You interpret what you said as less, and I interpret what I said likewise. Shit happens.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2004)

Lets get back to his naked pictures, Max tells me he's hung like a horse!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Lets get back to his naked pictures, Max tells me he's hung like a horse!


And here is where we send Jeanie to find out    (p.s. Nice segway min0)


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Lets get back to his naked pictures, Max tells me he's hung like a horse!



I sure hope that you're a female.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> And here is where we send Jeanie to find out  (p.s. Nice segway min0)


What's a segway?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

What I meant was Segue... correction on the spelling.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 27, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What's a segway?



It's a sheister with a reeeeeeealy small dick.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2004)

*He saw*






  .


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

It means to transition... change of topic in this case 

 min0


----------



## dschneid (Oct 27, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Is this GoPro?


Think Lou needs to work with his right fore arm. And why is he holding this guys neckless when he is signing pictures?


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Yeah, I met him at the VPX booth last year too. He was big, but I could take him...........................................................with a bazooka.


I'm affraid to meet him.... He would kick my  after all the sheeeeeiiittt I give him   I would need to take your bazooka too


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> How funny it is to see someone discussing maturity while ridiculing someone with shit I would expect to hear from fifth graders


Sorry Duncan Donunts, I was just trying to get on GP's good side.  The arguing does get old though.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Lets get back to his naked pictures, Max tells me he's hung like a horse!
> 
> and here is where we send Jeanie to find out  (p.s. Nice segway min0)


Wow, Let me see what I can do! Thanks for that info


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What's a segway?


That lil machine thing that has two wheels that rich people use to get around that look like a human transporter.  They are too lazy to walk.


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Lets get back to his naked pictures, Max tells me he's hung like a horse!


More of a pony actually, but a fierce pony!!!! 
Around here, it's the favorite ride of girls young and old, but I'd be willing to admit Jeanie without a line.   (And if she brings a couple of girlfriends, we can even arrange a group discount.   )


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 27, 2004)

Im hungry. Who's up for quesadillas?


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm a taco man myself 

Actually though I have developed a ritual where I have a seafood mexican soup every week or two...   It's awsome has like 15 huge prawns, potatoes, cabbage, onions, very spicey sauce and other things...    Awsome stuff man


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)

Seems like this thread turned into a whoring thread


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds damn good to me


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh it is.... and couple that spicy soup with their special blend of mexican beer with their thick huge frosty glass that holds 32 ounces    I will try to get the name of that soup for you... But out of all the mexican places here in california, I only found this one place that makes it right.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 27, 2004)

Where in California is this?


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh... You are in California too... (whoops). 

The place is in a small town called Willow Glen, California.
It's so good that you usually have to wait like 30-60 minutes just to sit down on the weekend. This is why you drink for 30-60 minutes while you're waiting


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)

What part of California are you from Camaro?
I am in San Jose myself.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 27, 2004)

From San Bernardino. Now in Eureka.


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok....you're a ways from this area.
I'll try to get the name of that soup for ya though.
Maybe you can find a place there that makes it well.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 28, 2004)

Camaro is currently residing in Northern California....near hippies


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2004)

You mean near Mudge


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 28, 2004)

Lots of Californians. We should have a West Coast IM Open.

OK that sounds a lot more official than it would really be. It would mostly involve food, lifting weights, joking and harrassment of others.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't want to put anyone to shame


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I don't want to put anyone to shame


Hey cool teenage Frankenstien avator Donuts!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 28, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey cool teenage Frankenstien avator Donuts!


It's avatar! Now I know you aren't Vieope because he would never spell avatar with an O


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2004)

_I do have to throw you guys off you see.  _




____________________________________________________________

:bounce:


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2004)

Please don't be so coy, you know who I am. I told you 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

**sigh**  I miss GP.  I can't wait to get the pictures back of him...but for now, lets find some more


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> **sigh** I miss GP. I can't wait to get the pictures back of him...but for now, lets find some more


The naked pics?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

No, and I hope YOU don't have any like that!


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2004)

It's funny how Jeanie is so against being  naked 

You should wear longer shorts Jeanie, your kids might see your picture 

Sorry...couldn't resist that one


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> It's funny how Jeanie is so against being naked
> 
> You should wear longer shorts Jeanie, your kids might see your picture
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist that one


Okay smart A**! I meant that I hope MinoLe or whoever he/she is doens't have naked pics! I am not against GP being naked!  Oh, and at least I am not wearing a thong!


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2004)

What is wrong with Thongs, many of the georgeous women here wear them?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> What is wrong with Thongs, many of the georgeous women here wear them?


True, there are many georgeous women here who wear them.  I ust like to leave a little mystery for a special someone.  Just like I would never wear anything like what i show in my picture gallery in the gym.  
It is all about the time and place for me.  and my a** isn't as nice as some of theirs


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2004)

The only naked pics I have are of Max, and if you look closely you'll notice he doesn't have a penis.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The only naked pics I have are of Max, and if you look closely you'll notice he doesn't have a penis.


  TMI


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> True, there are many georgeous women here who wear them. I ust like to leave a little mystery for a special someone. Just like I would never wear anything like what i show in my picture gallery in the gym.
> It is all about the time and place for me. and my a** isn't as nice as some of theirs


That is a fair statement, and sorry about the smart ass comment.. Sometimes though when I see a premium opportunity, I just dive right in


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> That is a fair statement, and sorry about the smart ass comment.. Sometimes though when I see a premium opportunity, I just dive right in


No problem..I'd have done the same thing!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 29, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The only naked pics I have are of Max, and if you look closely you'll notice he doesn't have a penis.


You're getting confused again, that naked pic is of your mom, and if you look closely you'll notice she *does* have a penis.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

Dayyyaaaaammm Maxxxxx <Ouuuuch!>  

She's not giving you any candy for halloween now I bet


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> She's not giving you any candy for halloween now I bet


I don't know whether it's a he or a she, but at least now we understand where its gender confusion comes from.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

I think I will have to take the 5th on this one


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You're getting confused again, that naked pic is of your mom, and if you look closely you'll notice she *does* have a penis.


Wait till I tell mom what you said about her Max. I told you I will keep our Min0 lee identity a secret only if you keep mom out of it. Well now everyone knows...I am Maxies little sister  .


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 29, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Wait till I tell mom what you said about her Max. I told you I will keep our Min0 lee identity a secret only if you keep mom out of it. Well now everyone knows...I am Maxies little sister .


  Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 29, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Wait till I tell mom what you said about her Max. I told you I will keep our Min0 lee identity a secret only if you keep mom out of it. Well now everyone knows...I am Maxies little sister .


Okay, I am getting confused again....Is this an alter ego?  Do you go places together?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Max...ya eemay-you o-chen  balshoy jol-ty hoy


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

Those sound like fighting words to me Max


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Those sound like fighting words to me Max


\

You understand russian? If not, whats your second langauge? I bet klingon


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 30, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Wait till I tell mom what you said about her Max. I told you I will keep our Min0 lee identity a secret only if you keep mom out of it. Well now everyone knows...I am Maxies little sister  .


Now I know you're lying!  At 5:20pm yesterday I was busy banging my sist........I mean what sister?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 30, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey Max...ya eemay-you o-chen  balshoy jol-ty hoy


*Translation -* "I have a very large, yellow vagina."


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Okay, I am getting confused again....Is this an alter ego?  Do you go places together?


Want to come with us babe?  There's always room for a third.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Now I know you're lying! At 5:20pm yesterday I was busy banging my sist........I mean what sister?


Max----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <------Min0 lee

Incest is best as Daddy  always said!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Want to come with us babe? There's always room for a third.








  3's company!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Max---->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you have some serious issues to be carry on a chat by yourself!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Dude, you have some serious issues to be carry on a chat by yourself!


You tell him, babe!


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

Sounds like Max has a friend


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sounds like Max has a friend


Correction, relative.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 30, 2004)

min0 was probably talking to me since I am always here in spirit... even when logged off


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

*Still Waiting*

Still waiting on those GoPro Picures


----------



## easton (Nov 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thank you SF!!!
> 
> Lets turn this shit thread around!




holy shit


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

You think that's attractive???  Not me, I think those abs and arms with the big vein running through them make her look far to masculine.  

To me it is a big turn off to see girls with muscles


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> You think that's attractive??? Not me, I think those abs and arms with the big vein running through them make her look far to masculine.
> 
> To me it is a big turn off to see girls with muscles


I dont think it's a turnoff for a girl to have muscles, but it is a turnoff when a girl is manly. There is a fineline between the two.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I dont think it's a turnoff for a girl to have muscles, but it is a turnoff when a girl is manly. There is a fineline between the two.


Well if they have Muscles like a man, then it is manly   
What did you think I meant


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Now this is what I'm talking about....

Mommy


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now this is what I'm talking about....
> 
> Mommy


I got you beat. VIDAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

A girl who is not tone is not attractive either.  Or, Randy, are some men just intimidated by a woman with muscles.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> A girl who is not tone is not attractive either. Or, Randy, are some men just intimidated by a woman with muscles.


There is nothing wrong with being toned, at all. To be honest, I love it. But when a girl can bench press me, its kinda a turnoff, if ya get what Im sayin.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

a picture of Vida, isn't a picture of Vida unless its of her backside. Plus, we have our own Vida in shutupntrain.



EDIT:  Forget to press quote.  Post is replying to picture of Vida Guerra.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with being toned, at all. To be honest, I love it. But when a girl can bench press me, its kinda a turnoff, if ya get what Im sayin.


I think I get what you are saying but the fitness girl is much hotter then those girls you are showing now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with being toned, at all. To be honest, I love it. But when a girl can bench press me, its kinda a turnoff, if ya get what Im sayin.


My ideal girl is someone who works out, but theres a point and a definite line between the girls that are "damn, she takes her vitamins" or the girls that are "oh shit, im scared for my life."


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> a picture of Vida, isn't a picture of Vida unless its of her backside. Plus, we have our own Vida in shutupntrain.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forget to press quote. Post is replying to picture of Vida Guerra.


You mean like this? 






or like this..






or maybe...






Is that what you mean?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> My ideal girl is someone who works out, but theres a point and a definite line between the girls that are "damn, she takes her vitamins" or the girls that are "oh shit, im scared for my life."


So do I look like I take my vitamins or the other you mentioned?  I am nowhere near these whimpy girls you show here but I am not big either.  So what is it>men are never happy


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

I like girls who are defined, but not muscular. 
Those who have tight bodies, but don't have muscles like a man.
Like the girl that Premier showed....  I thought she was to muscular...blah.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> A girl who is not tone is not attractive either. Or, Randy, are some men just intimidated by a woman with muscles.


I wouldn't say intimidated would be the right word... To me it is just not attractive. I think most men as myself look for femininity in a women. You add buldging muscles and takes away a womens feminine characteristics. Granted that most women into body building that have muscles don't look as muscular as they do while their photos are taken right out of a show when they are pumped up. On the street, they would look much more normal.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

...


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

...


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say intimidated would be the right word... To me it is just not attractive. I think most men as myself look for femininity in a women. You add buldging muscles and takes away a womens feminine characteristics. Granted that most women into body building that have muscles don't look as muscular as they do while their photos are taken right out of a show when they are pumped up. On the street, they would look much more normal.



Femininity is a highly subjective term, you should not talk about it as if there is only one definition, and that the one definition is your definition.

A lean, toned, muscular physique is highly feminine, if on the right woman, and portrayed in the right manner.

Finally, of course most men are intimidated/threatened by a women with (relatively large) muscles.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

...


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

...


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17968&stc=1


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

...


----------



## easton (Nov 2, 2004)

i was saying holy shit in regards to how shredded she looks, but i apologise for sparking this debate in such a worthy thread 

for the record, i find this to be damn attractive - speaking only about the BODY, not the faces:






the lady in red, would be waaaay too defined for my tastes..


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I think I get what you are saying but the fitness girl is much hotter then those girls you are showing now.


I agree with you, fitness girls are hotter. But I love Vida's face, and I love a girl with an ass. 

But ya, youre right... fitness girls are the best type.


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> So do I look like I take my vitamins or the other you mentioned? I am nowhere near these whimpy girls you show here but I am not big either. So what is it>men are never happy


You look like you take your vitamins and work your ass off in the gym. Youre not big, youre GOOD.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy, please stop posting these semi pornographic pics in this thread.  Put them in one of hose girly threads.  These girls have NO MUSCLE TONE and should not be in here. It is like me putting your pictures from your gallery in this thread   Just kidding!


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am nowhere near these whimpy girls you show here but I am not big either. So what is it>men are never happy


Jeanie,  

Girls are supposed to look whimpy, this is why they are girls.


----------



## easton (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Randy, please stop posting these semi pornographic pics in this thread.  Put them in one of hose girly threads.  These girls have NO MUSCLE TONE and should not be in here. It is like me putting your pictures from your gallery in this thread   Just kidding!



i agree, id prefer to look at the non-huge fitness women..at least when im on a fitness related website


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yes, thats exactly what i meant.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> You look like you take your vitamins and work your ass off in the gym. Youre not big, youre GOOD.


Thank you.  I just find the skinny big boob thing ridiculous and that is why I came to a forum like this, to avoid the white american ideal woman.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> So do I look like I take my vitamins or the other you mentioned? I am nowhere near these whimpy girls you show here but I am not big either. So what is it>men are never happy


Your hot and you know it, give it a break.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> i agree, id prefer to look at the non-huge fitness women..at least when im on a fitness related website


Just have respect for where you are is all I am saying.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Femininity is a highly subjective term, you should not talk about it as if there is only one definition, and that the one definition is your definition.
> 
> A lean, toned, muscular physique is highly feminine, if on the right woman, and portrayed in the right manner.
> 
> Finally, of course most men are intimidated/threatened by a women with (relatively large) muscles.


Any term can be subjective TP   And I never stated that there is only one definition.  I am clearly stating that females who acquire bulging muscles like that of a man would (in my opinion) be taking away their feminininty.   We all however, have our opinions.  Maybe some men like masculin women and think that is a feminine quality.  I sure don't.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Your hot and you know it, give it a break.


Yea, and old enough to be your Mama!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yea, and old enough to be your Mama!


 

Well then all I can say is I am glad you aren't my mom, because all my freinds would be riding me daily about how your a Milf.


----------



## easton (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Just have respect for where you are is all I am saying.



im not sure this really applies to me, because i agree with you 110%, but


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I am clearly stating that females who acquire bulging muscles like that of a man would (in my opinion) be taking away their feminininty..


and this is the bulging muscles of a man that you speak of?  You aint right Randy   Girls should be girly?  Thena man should be manly 






Which looks like a manly man?


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Randy, please stop posting these semi pornographic pics in this thread. Put them in one of hose girly threads. These girls have NO MUSCLE TONE and should not be in here. It is like me putting your pictures from your gallery in this thread Just kidding!


Jeanie,  I am not posting anything offensive.
Like I told you before, if you don't like them why don't you move on to another thread.   Come on now.... "Semi pornographic"    Give me a break.  I don't think anyone else finds them offensive, but you.  We've been posting photos like this way before you became a member, and I don't think people will stop now.

And it wouldn't bother me if you post my pictures in this thread  .  I would be flattered


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> and this is the bulging muscles of a man that you speak of? You aint right Randy Girls should be girly? Thena man should be manly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, holding my photo next to your's Jeanie, I guess I don't look half as manly as you do   

It's funny you try to insult me, just because you look like a man (That is hillarious)


----------



## easton (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> and this is the bulging muscles of a man that you speak of?  You aint right Randy   Girls should be girly?  Thena man should be manly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Well then all I can say is I am glad you aren't my mom, because all my freinds would be riding me daily about how your a Milf.


Actually, that my be why my 12 year old son hates having me around his friends!  
And Easton, I guess I got a bit confused.   I just get disgusted by men who have double standards. (not you )


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Actually, that my be why my 12 year old son hates having me around his friends!
> And Easton, I guess I got a bit confused. I just get disgusted by men who have double standards. (not you )


It seems like you just hate men period... Is that why you are single  
With what you have just displayed here, I doubt many men would want to be anywhere near you.      You seem like have a lot to learn about making friends.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Actually, that my be why my 12 year old son hates having me around his friends!
> And Easton, I guess I got a bit confused. I just get disgusted by men who have double standards. (not you )


I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## easton (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Actually, that my be why my 12 year old son hates having me around his friends!
> And Easton, I guess I got a bit confused.   I just get disgusted by men who have double standards. (not you )



And rightly so 

Actually i am somewhat of a hypocrit, as i find it strange that anyone even tries to argue with people over what they consider to be attractive, as its all personal preference! Unfortunately, the way the media pounds its stereotypes to people about beauty, anything other than the cookie cutter 'barbie' will always seem to be 'abnormal'

shame, as there are a lot of damn pretty women out there who dont fit that description..


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

"Yeah, holding my photo next to your's Jeanie, I guess I don't look half as manly as you do  "
Don't feel threatened Randy.  I understand where you are coming from.  The more whimpy or scrawny your woman looks the more manly you will look, right?  Why do you offend me?  I don not look manly, and neither do you   You know I am just playng don't you?  Seriously, keep the "girls shouldn't have muscles" thing to yourself when you are in this forum. k?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Femininity is a highly subjective term, you should not talk about it as if there is only one definition, and that the one definition is your definition.
> 
> A lean, toned, muscular physique is highly feminine, if on the right woman, and portrayed in the right manner.



I think what we all find to be attractive is very subjective, but "femininity" is pretty clear for each culture. In America a female bodybuilder on steroids does not really fit the cultural definition of feminine. A tone/fit body, nice sized breasts, shaved, etc. would all be feminine attributes that we can agree on. 

If I posted a pic of a female bodybuilder and one of a fitness model I would bet that 95% of males and females would vote that the fitness model was feminine and the female bodybuilder is not.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> And rightly so
> 
> Actually i am somewhat of a hypocrit, as i find it strange that anyone even tries to argue with people over what they consider to be attractive, as its all personal preference! Unfortunately, the way the media pounds its stereotypes to people about beauty, anything other than the cookie cutter 'barbie' will always seem to be 'abnormal'
> 
> shame, as there are a lot of damn pretty women out there who dont fit that description..


You sound like a good guy easton.  I respect a man who can be honest with himself and others.  It is tough being a woman, heck, it was tough being a teenage girl too.  Body image is always shoved in our faces and it is these pics that these guys look at that cause many girls to have body image problems.  

Oh, *Randy,* you don't know a whole lot about me to be able to say those things.  I just choose my friends wisely.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> "Yeah, holding my photo next to your's Jeanie, I guess I don't look half as manly as you do  "
> Don't feel threatened Randy. I understand where you are coming from.  The more whimpy or scrawny your woman looks the more manly you will look, right? Why do you offend me? I don not look manly, and neither do you   You know I am just playng don't you? Seriously, keep the "girls shouldn't have muscles" thing to yourself when you are in this forum. k?


 
Threatened... Give me a break Jeanie.  Please don't flatter yourself.  I know you must have many built in aggresions from women making fun of you cause you look like a man, and men turning away from you cause of your evident mascular physique.  Hell If I saw you walking down the street I would think you were a dude .   Please don't be putting other women down cause they don't look like a man like you do..  I'm sure they wouldn't appreciate that much  

And I never said I look manly, why are you trying to put words in my mouth.
I'm not out to impress anyone, surely not you.  

As for my opinion about the fact that I feel that muscular women are a turn off... well again, that is my opinion.  Don't try to act like a child and put others down because of their opinions.  Just because I am not attracted to a women that looks like a man, don't take it out on me.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Threatened... Give me a break Jeanie. Please don't flatter yourself. I know you must have many built in aggresions from women making fun of you cause you look like a man, and men turning away from you cause of your evident mascular physique. Hell If I saw you walking down the street I would think you were a dude . Please don't be putting other women down cause they don't look like a man like you do.. I'm sure they wouldn't appreciate that much
> 
> And I never said I look manly, why are you trying to put words in my mouth.
> I'm not out to impress anyone, surely not you.
> ...


I won't argue with you anymore Randy, it is quite obvious that you have issues with women
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I am sorry to have offended you, I guess it must be my PMS.


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> .... you look like a man, and men turning away from you cause of your evident mascular physique....


I assume you mean "muscular". 

Randy... I think youre just trying to argue here. How, how, HOW does she look like a man? 

Sorry buddy, I think youre the only one thinking this, if you truly do. And if you do, you need to look again. Thats a woman. And a damn fine one, I might add.


----------



## easton (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> You sound like a good guy easton.  I respect a man who can be honest with himself and others.  It is tough being a woman, heck, it was tough being a teenage girl too.  Body image is always shoved in our faces and it is these pics that these guys look at that cause many girls to have body image problems.
> 
> Oh, *Randy,* you don't know a whole lot about me to be able to say those things.  I just choose my friends wisely.



having said that, its not always easier being a guy. As you were saying before, theres a stigma about guys having to me manly and all that , but at the same time, there are millions of women who think built men are a turn off, and to make this even weirder for me personally, my girlfriend likes built guys to look at, but tells me (at 160lbs    ) that i am getting too big, because deep down she is actually afraid and intimidated by me - no matter how many times i assure her id never lay a hand on her.

if you can understand whatever i just wrote, you all deserve a medal


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Oh, *Randy,* you don't know a whole lot about me to be able to say those things. I just choose my friends wisely.


I don't need to know a lot about you to see what a ugly person you are..
Anyone can look back at the thread and see that.  I surely didn't start this.
You are the one that launched the major insults against me.   And for what?
because I stated my opinion about what I felt was feminine in a women?  The fact that I felt that women with muscles as big as a man were a turn off to me.
I don't think that deserved your ugly insults.  But I guess that is just the person that you are.  

I spoke my piece and am through...


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I assume you mean "muscular".
> 
> Randy... I think youre just trying to argue here. How, how, HOW does she look like a man?
> 
> Sorry buddy, I think youre the only one thinking this, if you truly do. And if you do, you need to look again. Thats a woman. And a damn fine one, I might add.


DU510,

Sorry buddy, but if you look at the very beginning of this bs you will see who introduced the first blow.   I had no intention of arguing DU510.

And if you think that is a damn fine women after seeing the way she insults people such as myself for no just reason, than so be it bro I feel very sorry for you and your taste in women. And if you think I started this bullshit, I think you better go back and re-evaluate this thread. Man, sure glad you're not my friend. With friends like you, I wouldn't need enemies


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> DU510,
> 
> Sorry buddy, but if you look at the very beginning of this bs you will see who introduced the first blow. I had no intention of arguing DU510.
> 
> And if you think that is a damn fine women after seeing the way she insults people such as myself for no just reason, than so be it bro I feel very sorry for you and your taste in women. And if you think I started this bullshit, I think you better go back and re-evaluate this thread. Man, sure glad you're not my friend. With friends like you, I wouldn't need enemies


I see a common thread here.... you take things and assume to fill in gaps. Im not talking shit on you. I never said anything about her character. I dont know her well enough to do so. I haven't read this entire thread, but I've read a lot of it. I still cant judge her character, just as I cannot judge yours. 

Where do you get off saying "with friends like you, who needs enemies"?? I was just asking you a question. I realize you may feel like I was attacking, as that seems to become en vogue in this thread, but thats not what I was doing. 

I never said you started the bullshit in this thread. To be honest, I dont care who did. It takes two to tango, and everyone involved is to blame. With that said though, I dont think its a big deal. 

I hope this clears things up for you.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

I have no beef with you DU510... I was just responding to your comment where you said it looked like I wanted to argue... I just wanted to emphasize that was never my intention. 

I'm just here to look at some more of those hot ladies that were being posted... 


Also it looks like my boy Bush just might be our new Chief....  I hail to the chief


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I have no beef with you DU510... I was just responding to your comment where you said it looked like I wanted to argue... I just wanted to emphasize that was never my intention.
> 
> I'm just here to look at some more of those hot ladies that were being posted...


Oh, I see. 

Well, in that case.... Ill explain why I said that. 

It could come across as an attack at you - but I didnt mean it that way. I meant that it sounded like you were just on the offensive to argue. Ya know, like the best defense is a good offense. I still dont see how Jeanie looks masculine, etc, and I dont see how she looks bad at all. I honestly don't see how anyone can. I just dont. Thats why I said that it sounds like you just want to argue. 

I hope that makes sense....


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Also it looks like my boy Bush just might be our new Chief.... I hail to the chief


Hell ya. And in January, when all the lawsuits are settled and Kerry/Edwards concede, the country should throw a party. On federal dollars, of course.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

DU510...

The funny thing about all this is that my comments were never directed toward Jeanie.
I simply had made a statement stating that I thought it was a turn off in my opinion when women (in general) had muscles like men.   She then took it upon herself to launch an asonal of childish insults against me.   Personally I thought that was uncalled for and I know you or any other guy would have taken offense to that.  Prior to that, I had never made any insulting comments toward this person at all.

Now after the insult toward me, it compelled me to speak my true opinion about her.
I am generally a nice person and do not purposely try to hurt or insult members of this board.  So in my opinion she is pretty low to launch an unwarranted attack against me.   In any case, I spoke my piece and am finished with Jeanie and this topic.  She has earned an "ignore" .


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hell ya. And in January, when all the lawsuits are settled and Kerry/Edwards concede, the country should throw a party. On federal dollars, of course.


I'm all for that


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> im not sure this really applies to me, because i agree with you 110%, but


Easton,

You would agree with anyone as long as they are female.  
I guess that is smart though, don't want to get on her bad side, she might bench press you


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 3, 2004)

GO BUSH GO


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2004)

So you guys honesly speaking think something like this is attractive  
Guys.... you really dissapoint me   How can any women claim this is attractive? Maybe it is to another women, not a man? 




Here's another comparison to Jeanie...as she was so nice to add comparison to me and my picture...   






Again guys... If you think this is attractive... I think I better watch my own ass around here   

I know Easton likes this stuff


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> GO BUSH GO


Most definately....   BUSH BUSH BUSH


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> having said that, its not always easier being a guy. As you were saying before, theres a stigma about guys having to me manly and all that , but at the same time, there are millions of women who think built men are a turn off, and to make this even weirder for me personally, *my girlfriend likes built guys to look at, but tells me (at 160lbs  ) that i am getting too big*, because deep down she is actually afraid and intimidated by me - no matter how many times i assure her id never lay a hand on her.
> 
> if you can understand whatever i just wrote, you all deserve a medal


That is pretty strange.  Maybe she is afraid you will be more marketable and will fear losing you.  I really can't say.  It is confusing though. I think it is strange when guys who have huge muscles yet they like plump women?   I think we all just need to be the best we can be and find someone who loves us for who we are and supports us for whoever we want to be.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Oh, I see.
> 
> Well, in that case.... Ill explain why I said that.
> 
> ...


Thanks du510   I felt the same way as he attacked me earlier in this thread.  And I have never had anyone say that I look masculine either so I just don't get it.  I actually have women come up to me and compliment me on my ability to be so tone and feminine looking


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

once again....still waiting


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 4, 2004)

This became such a fun thread in my absence....let's give it a gentle BUMP.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

And here are some of the things that made it fun  >>>>
You have to love these bathing suits   I think more girls should wear these more often    What you think max?  Or not?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 4, 2004)

_Is there more, *Randy*? :bounce: _


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Is there more, *Randy*? :bounce: _


Vieope, please don't encourage him   We are waiting for Gopro pics not Porno pics


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

I thought that would bring in Vieope.   If someone needs him, you don't need to call his name, just post a picture  

Nah... I can't post any more of those.  I don't want to draw to much attention in the room     Photos like that must be introduced slowly and gradually


----------



## Vieope (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Vieope, please don't encourage him   We are waiting for Gopro pics not Porno pics


_Not porn, I don´t like porn either but nothing wrong with fine looking women dressing sexy.  _



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> I thought that would bring in Vieope.   If someone needs him, you don't need to call his name, just post a picture


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 4, 2004)

V's a slut.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

That was a Gopro Pic, Can't you read my sig   
I'm a member of "Team Gopro"


----------



## Vieope (Nov 4, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> V's a slut.


_Not slut, I don´t like sluts either but nothing wrong with adults sharing the experience of sex with a lot of different people all day long. 

This can go on all night. 
_


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

Here it is again....

This time I will give it a title......   

*THIS IS A TEAM GOPRO PIC     *
**** If you look like this we want you on the team   *


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Lets get a real woman of substance on here!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> That was a Gopro Pic, Can't you read my sig
> I'm a member of "Team Gopro"


Oh, so you train with Eric?


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

As long as they look like that picture,  I don't care what you call em... I like em    



			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _Not slut, I don´t like sluts either but nothing wrong with adults sharing the experience of sex with a lot of different people all day long. _
> 
> 
> _This can go on all night. _


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

...


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

I like the 4th one over from the left.....
Nice    Can I have a drink please 




			
				du510 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I like the 4th one over from the left.....
> Nice  Can I have a drink please


I suppose you can all dream.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I like the 4th one over from the left.....
> Nice  Can I have a drink please


That'd be my girl Vida. I agree, shes the best one there. But Ill take em all.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I suppose you can all dream.


Is that your ideal man, Jeanie?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Is that your ideal man, Jeanie?


No, actually that is my worst nightmare!  
Here is a pic of a guy who I consider the equivalent of these girls


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh, here is another.  Nothing like a scrawny man


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 4, 2004)

I leave you with this parting thought:


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Hows this Jeanie?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hows this Jeanie?


 
Much better! She earns a post in this thread!  I agree I like that Vida girl's a** , wish I had parents who could have blessed me with that!


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Or how about this? Carmen Garcia...


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks DU...


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

No, not muscular enough, or maybe her fake breasts take away from the athletic look.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Just add some boobs and some guys w







ould be happy!


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

here is another one of her, how do her muscles look in this one?


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Just add some boobs and some guys w
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt work....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> We are waiting for Gopro pics...



don't hold your breath.


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

I always thought Cori Nadine was smokin..






shes not ridiculously built, but she doesnt look like a weak bulemic woman either..


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> I always thought Cori Nadine was smokin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she works out!  So you don't mind fake parts?  I know some men like them and some men hat them.


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

In terms of bulk on a woman, not how shredded / "toned" they look.. thats as far as i think i could go where it was still damn attractive..

then again.,. just MY opinion


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> She looks like she works out! So you don't mind fake parts? I know some men like them and some men hat them.


You can see it? The pic doesnt work for me. 

BTW, put me on the list of "doesnt like fake parts".


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> She looks like she works out!  So you don't mind fake parts?  I know some men like them and some men hat them.



When it comes to women and fitness, unfortunately natural boobs and fitness dont seem to mix, and whilst i would prefer natural, if you end up with manly pecs i dont find that attractive..so i guess the fakers (altho no need to go overboard!) are acceptable in that situation


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> In terms of bulk on a woman, not how shredded / "toned" they look.. thats as far as i think i could go where it was still damn attractive..
> 
> then again.,. just MY opinion


She looks good, hey, that is how I look right now!  How about that...Maybe Randy wont think I look like a man now, huh?


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> You can see it? The pic doesnt work for me.
> 
> BTW, put me on the list of "doesnt like fake parts".



http://www.6x9.net/gallery/Nadine_Cori/

She has a load of pics on there, but then go from when she was skinnier, to when she is more built etc, body shape changes a lot in that gallery


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> She looks good, hey, that is how I look right now!  How about that...Maybe Randy wont think I look like a man now, huh?




she looks fantastic!

I think the pics in your profile you are flexing and what-not, makes it a little different when you arent flexing and you arent all bulking everywhere  If you just stood there im sure he would be singing a different tune....

but then again this is for fitness and muscles, so why not flex it up thats why we are here?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> http://www.6x9.net/gallery/Nadine_Cori/
> 
> She has a load of pics on there, but then go from when she was skinnier, to when she is more built etc, body shape changes a lot in that gallery


Had that on your favorites, ay?  You are so cute.  Here is me on the not so lean side.  I think I have the right look here.  Please forgive the unprofessional look minus the airbrushing that these other women get to have....and yes I know I have long hair


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Had that on your favorites, ay?  You are so cute.  Here is me on the not so lean side.  I think I have the right look here.  Please forgive the unprofessional look minus the airbrushing that these other women get to have....and yes I know I have long hair




actually i remembered her name from a long long time ago when this discussion came up yesterday. Did a search just a few moments ago and that came up 

But I certainly dont look at that pic you just posted and think that looks 'manly' at all.. even if you had shorter hair i could still tell it was a woman, so i think this whole argument has been over nothing but bad communication and misinterpreted remarks


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> actually i remembered her name from a long long time ago when this discussion came up yesterday. Did a search just a few moments ago and that came up
> 
> But I certainly dont look at that pic you just posted and think that looks 'manly' at all.. even if you had shorter hair i could still tell it was a woman, so i think this whole argument has been over nothing but bad communication and misinterpreted remarks


Not to be mean but I don't care if he calls me manly.  I am going to PM you something that I don't want to post.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am going to PM you something that I don't want to post.


Secrets dont make friends.


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Not to be mean but I don't care if he calls me manly.  I am going to PM you something that I don't want to post.



In the end you only answer to yourself, so as long as Numero Uno is happy, then it really doesnt matter what anyone else thinks


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Secrets dont make friends.


Okay, hold on


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

Looks like DU gets to see some bootie in private


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Looks like DU gets to see some bootie in private


Don't you mean "Man" bootie?


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

I say you two both agree to disagree and save everybody the bandwidth


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Looks like DU gets to see some bootie in private


Oh ya. And lemme tell ya, its goooooood...


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie tried to put me down by comparing my photo to a huge bodybuilder and making a derogatory comment by my name questioning whether I was a Manly Man...

I found a photo of the type of Manly Men that Jeanie Prefers  
And this guy only worked the Gopro program for a few months... While I admit my equipment doesn't hold a candle to that, at least it is not in the freak show category either   And I am all natural.... 

All I can say is "Say no to steroids!"


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Jeanie tried to put me down by comparing my photo to a huge bodybuilder and making a derogatory comment by my name questioning whether I was a Manly Man...
> 
> I found a photo of the type of Manly Men that Jeanie Prefers
> And this guy only worked the Gopro program for a few months... While I admit my equipment doesn't hold a candle to that, at least it is not in the freak show category either


 
 Randy, youre digging your own grave here! Why do you have the penis pictures? Did you send that to John H too? 

Guys dont post pictures of cocks.....


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Randy, youre digging your own grave here! Why do you have the penis pictures? Did you send that to John H too?
> 
> Guys dont post pictures of cocks.....


Yeah I know guys don't DU,  but I was looking in a bodybuilding photo site and ran across that in the comedy section.   I couldn't resist picking it up. It seemed like it fit so well in this Jeanie thread... I just had to do it


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Randy, youre digging your own grave here! Why do you have the penis pictures? Did you send that to John H too?
> 
> Guys dont post pictures of cocks.....


Yea, I wonder how he "found" that pic so quick! 
Tell John H  hello for us!


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

I get pictures of Jeanies booty and Randy gets pictures of bodybuilders cocks.

Nice situation.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Jeanie tried to put me down by comparing my photo to a huge bodybuilder and making a derogatory comment by my name questioning whether I was a Manly Man...
> 
> I found a photo of the type of Manly Men that Jeanie Prefers
> And this guy only worked the Gopro program for a few months... While I admit my equipment doesn't hold a candle to that, at least it is not in the freak show category either   And I am all natural....
> ...


Why are you still harassing me?  And i find NOTHING funny about this picture.
Please leave me alkone now before I call Gopro in here to see what you have done!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

Based on someones judgment, we're all ugly or unattractive to some people.  Who cares what some think of what we are, so long as we are satisfied with what we are...debating whether we're "masculine" or "feminine" enough is a useless debate imo


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

BTW i'm pretty sure that's a fake weiner


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> BTW i'm pretty sure that's a fake weiner



   i shudder to think of the kind of woman who would attempt to befriend that thing


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> BTW i'm pretty sure that's a fake weiner


Looks like they used a photoshop trick for that!  My babies were hardly that big.  That would just be painful!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

I'd submit that only a truly messed up chick would be attracted to the painful insertion that horrifyingly monsterous weiner would provide..


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'd submit that only a truly messed up chick would be attracted to the painful insertion that horrifyingly monsterous weiner would provide..


   Are you saying you're single...


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'd submit that only a truly messed up chick would be attracted to the painful insertion that horrifyingly monsterous weiner would provide..


I agree!  His body looks good though


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Are you saying you're single...





Damn you figured out my horrible secret...elephantiasis


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Are you saying you're single...


  So you saw the pic?


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'd submit that only a truly messed up chick would be attracted to the painful insertion that horrifyingly monsterous weiner would provide..


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Are you saying you're single...



lol...once again when the sex talk arises...  you aren't too far away!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2004)

Peanut Gallery here 

I couldnt miss out on this one.

1. I like taco's too 
2. I like the "porn" lookin pics
3. I saw GP's nudies 
4. Everyone, women and men are beautiful, muscular or not. Cant you people stop being negative and say something you like about everyones physique  It really would do you some good rather than arguing. Say for instance Randy you say "i like the fact that muscular girls have so much dedication to building their bodies but i prefer a round soft booty instead of a ripped one" and say for instance Jeanie you can say" Randy i understand that you may not like a hard muscular women, because they arent the norm but i take pride in the fact that i work hard to look this way". Then we can all hug  (and maybe kiss  )
5. That VPX girl only looks that ripped and lean when she is competing and looks softer and rounder year round
6. Steroids make balls shrink not grow


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Peanut Gallery here
> 
> I couldnt miss out on this one.
> 
> ...


And you are right.  I just get a bit flamed over this topic.  But it was fun.  I apologize Randy.


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Peanut Gallery here
> 
> I couldnt miss out on this one.
> 
> ...




I like your style  

edit - and i also think we should have your photos posted in this thread


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

HI Jbo did you miss us?


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Peanut Gallery here
> 
> I couldnt miss out on this one.
> 
> ...


1. I like tacos.  
2. I like porn.  
6. Steroids indirectly cause testicular atrophy, which is fully reversible. Supplementing with HCG pre-PCT will get your boys running again, and the Nolva will keep them there.  


Hi Jeanie.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> 1. I like tacos.
> 2. I like porn.
> 6. Steroids indirectly cause testicular atrophy, which is fully reversible. Supplementing with HCG pre-PCT will get your boys running again, and the Nolva will keep them there.
> 
> ...


Back from the gym?


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Back from the gym?


Yea, and it wasn't a good workout.  

I hate working my back.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yea, and it wasn't a good workout.
> 
> I hate working my back.


Ugh, me too.  I guess I am trying to be nice now since J'bo called me out.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

All I can say is:

1. I love Tacos... There you have my confession 
2. I don't really care about steroids, cause I don't do them.
3. As for porn, I don't get into that either, but do appreciate sexy ladies, whether in picture form or otherwise. 
4. And as for my comments about my preference. Well I think I worded that just fine. Stating that women that have muscles like men are a turn off to me, was by no way an insult directed toward any member of this forum. If one choses to take it that way, it is not my fault


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

Dammit J'Bo, why you gotta come and ruin such a fun thread with all this "getting along" crap?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Dammit J'Bo, why you gotta come and ruin such a fun thread with all this "getting along" crap?


Yea, that is how I feel.  But we don't havet o insult eachother to have fun


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Dammit J'Bo, why you gotta come and ruin such a fun thread with all this "getting along" crap?


Yea, that is how I feel.  But we don't havet o insult eachother to have fun


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> But we don't havet o insult eachother to ave fun


But its typically more fun that way.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 5, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> But its typically more fun that way.


This is true, but I think some peeps are truly offended by this behavior and I do not want to be the cause   I guess we really will never get any current Gopro pics.....I wonder why?


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, did you notice gopros thread is now clean du   
He wasn't mad, he just cleared all our debree away.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah, did you notice gopros thread is now clean du
> He wasn't mad, he just cleared all our debree away.


I don't get it Randy  What did he take out?  I still see the last one you posted of my dream guy....seriously, I am being nice now, not a smart a**!  Can we try to get along now?  I will if you will.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah, did you notice gopros thread is now clean du
> He wasn't mad, he just cleared all our debree away.


I hope he got a good laugh out of it too.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I don't get it Randy What did he take out? I still see the last one you posted of my dream guy....seriously, I am being nice now, not a smart a**! Can we try to get along now? I will if you will.


Randy and I beat the hell out of eachother last night in that thread. You would've enjoyed it, as well as most other people that wouldn't take offense to things. Its all in good fun.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> This is true, but I think some peeps are truly offended by this behavior and I do not want to be the cause I guess we really will never get any current Gopro pics.....I wonder why?


You need to post some more pics yourself!


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah that was funny DU... 
The funniest part was that word you used   I never heard of that word used in that context before.  Especially when we were trashing on each other   
What was that word again ?


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah that was funny DU...
> The funniest part was that word you used  I never heard of that word used in that context before. Especially when we were trashing on each other
> What was that word again ?


Are you referring to "sans"? As in "Du posts pics sans penis, unlike Randy"??


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Ugggg ohhhhhh, everyone get your pepper spray, there's pepper


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah there it is     I thought that was funny.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Are you referring to "sans"? As in "Du posts pics sans penis, unlike Randy"??


Yeah only it was more like this....

Du likes to post pics of sans penis


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Then I'm thinking.....who the hell is Sans   
Then I was getting worried


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

You all suck!  And are.....poo-poo heads! 
Now, back to the fighting? Yes?


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, it's like in the movie Ghost Busters.  Everyone was pricks to one another, that is what made the ghosts evolve.  They fed off of insults and anger


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> They fed off of insults and anger


And tacos.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

nice DU... can't forget those tacos 

Speakin of Taco...where is JBO?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2004)

I aint no taco 

I did not call you out toots...if anyone i called Randy and you out. But most of all it was just a statement to make us all hug and kiss 

Yah i did miss you guys. 

I will post pics of me and my girlfriends at halloween. We were slutty nurses


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I will post pics of me and my girlfriends at halloween. We were slutty nurses


  Thank you God!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I will post pics of me and my girlfriends at halloween. We were slutty nurses


I'm not sure my poor heart could take that.........but my extremely-fortunate groin is all for it!


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

..


			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> I aint no taco
> 
> *I know you're not JBO, I'm just teasin ya... You should know my personality by now sweetness? *
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

When I go to heaven, I want to be surrounded by women like this >>>

(AND MAX....I DON'T WANT TO HEAR ONE WORD ABOUT ME GOING TO HEAVEN)


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> When I go to heaven, I want to be surrounded by women like this >>>
> 
> (AND MAX....I DON'T WANT TO HEAR ONE WORD ABOUT ME GOING TO HEAVEN)


Not a word, I promise.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

I just knew you would spoil my thoughts of heaven Max.....dammit  
What you have done there is clearly described HELL


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Jeanie tried to put me down by comparing my photo to a huge bodybuilder and making a derogatory comment by my name questioning whether I was a Manly Man...
> 
> I found a photo of the type of Manly Men that Jeanie Prefers
> And this guy only worked the Gopro program for a few months... While I admit my equipment doesn't hold a candle to that, at least it is not in the freak show category either   And I am all natural....
> ...


 


I saw this pic long time ago..this is still freaking funny




he should be happy anyway except that the balls need bigger packing.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

All I can say is --  Be careful what you wish for  You might just get it


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2004)

you boys are too funny.

I actually enjoyed reading all the funny comments about GP.
He can take a joke until it turns into an attack.

I should be getting the pics today so i will post them in my gallery. 

I need more pics of GP too  He is so secretive and shy


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> you boys are too funny.
> 
> I actually enjoyed reading all the funny comments about GP.
> He can take a joke until it turns into an attack.
> ...



Hi there gorgeous


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> you boys are too funny.
> 
> I actually enjoyed reading all the funny comments about GP.
> He can take a joke until it turns into an attack.
> ...


 
We try to have a good time here jbo.

Yeah Go Pro has a good sense of humor... He's a good guy to kid around with.

Glad to hear your getting your pictures today, be happy to see them.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> When I go to heaven, I want to be surrounded by women like this >>>
> 
> (AND MAX....I DON'T WANT TO HEAR ONE WORD ABOUT ME GOING TO HEAVEN)


BTW Randy, just to clarify....I my body looks just like J'bo's when I am not flexing. I just chose to put flexing pics instead of "sexy" in my gallery since this is a forum on bb. No offense J'bo...I agree that you are beautiful.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Jeanie that is very sweet 

Randy: i always have fun here too 

GP:  hows it going hotty. I saw pics of your VPX girls at the Olympia and some honest constructive critism is that they need some flashier outfits, not trashier just more catchy. Maybe another year as event coordinator at the company i am at now and i will take over as VPX's event coordinator


----------



## gopro (Nov 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Thanks Jeanie that is very sweet
> 
> Randy: i always have fun here too
> 
> GP:  hows it going hotty. I saw pics of your VPX girls at the Olympia and some honest constructive critism is that they need some flashier outfits, not trashier just more catchy. Maybe another year as event coordinator at the company i am at now and i will take over as VPX's event coordinator



Ok, move to Florida and you can take over as events coordinator! I vote yes! You can share my office with me. But I have a dress code for the women that are in my office.............


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2004)

...


----------



## gopro (Nov 8, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> ...



LOL...sorry Randy...she wants to be with GP in the orange state!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> LOL...sorry Randy...she wants to be with GP in the orange state!


and I would second that for myself


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 8, 2004)

Randy you kill me 

GP if i got the position i would move down there. 
I am serious about it you know.

Damn maybe i shouldnt have just bought a condo here 
My boy would come with me though 

Dress codes are good just as long as you wear the Richard Simons gear or maybe the Firestorm tights


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> LOL...sorry Randy...she wants to be with GP in the orange state!


But we grow nice oranges over here in California too.
Don't forget this is the Sunshine State


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> and I would second that for myself


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> :
> 
> GP if i got the position i would move down there.
> I am serious about it you know.
> ...



I know hun, I know.

Well, since your "boy" would come with you, all thats left is getting you that job!

As far as what I wear to the office, well, thats up for disscussion depending on what you wear! Or don't!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 9, 2004)

And speaking of Jenny's boy and pics.. where are the pics of HIM??


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 9, 2004)

just posting them in my journal as we speak


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

[_QUOTE_=gopro]I know hun, I know.

Well, since your "boy" would come with you, all thats left is getting you that job!

*As far as what I wear to the office, well, thats up for disscussion depending on what you wear! Or don't! *[/QUOTE]Hey, are you trying to make me jealous?  Cause its working


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> [_QUOTE_=gopro]I know hun, I know.
> 
> Well, since your "boy" would come with you, all thats left is getting you that job!
> 
> *As far as what I wear to the office, well, thats up for disscussion depending on what you wear! Or don't! *


Hey, are you trying to make me jealous?  Cause its working[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 9, 2004)

and


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> and


Turn the channel if ya don't like re runs!


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> and


----------



## gopro (Nov 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> and


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Here...I found just the women for you Gopro.
She's been following CowPimps new breasts of steel program.
It is becoming as popular as your P/RR/S program, for women.


----------



## gopro (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Here...I found just the women for you Gopro.
> She's been following CowPimps new breasts of steel program.
> It is becoming as popular as your P/RR/S program, for women.



I'd hit it...once...hmmm, maybe twice. If not I'd at least try and climb it.


----------



## gopro (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Here...I found just the women for you Gopro.
> She's been following CowPimps new breasts of steel program.
> It is becoming as popular as your P/RR/S program, for women.



She obviously is skipping incline pressing and only hitting the declines and flats.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 10, 2004)

thats attractive


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I'd hit it...once...hmmm, maybe twice. If not I'd at least try and climb it.


Yeah Gopro...you would have to climb those babies using a similar technique as this >


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

This would bring new meaning to "Wet Tee-Shirt Contests!"


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah Gopro...you would have to climb those babies using a similar technique as this >



You do what ya gotta do!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

>



*Is that real?*


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

Do you guys actually find that attractive?  Just curious>


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *Is that real?*


I believe it is Prince.. Haven't you ever watched the discovery channel where they showed the biggest machines in the world..  It is incredible stuff.  They had machines that would eat up like 500 gallons of diesel in just a few hours.
Machines that could clear out a football field like nothing.
Is it real?  I believe it is.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *Is that real?*



That picture is not real...  You can tell that the climbers are photo choped on there.  Just look at the rope that the girl is holding.. its not even connected to a harness, and I doubt she can hold her self like that.

BUT... The truck is real.  At Kennecott copper mine here, they have HUGE trucks. http://www.kennecott.com/


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That picture is not real... You can tell that the climbers are photo choped on there. Just look at the rope that the girl is holding.. its not even connected to a harness, and I doubt she can hold her self like that.
> 
> BUT... The truck is real. At Kennecott copper mine here, they have HUGE trucks. http://www.kennecott.com/


PreMier,

I never said the picture was real.  I implied that the rig was real.  What do you think I meant, when I was talking about seeing them on Discovery Channel?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

I wasnt talking to you.  I quoted Prince.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry Premier...  I will bend over so you can give me one free kick in the ass.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Do you guys actually find that attractive?  Just curious>



No, I DO NOT find huge tires on trucks attractive AT ALL!


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh I do!... My entire lifes mission has been to fall in love with tire,  get married and have little tire babies.


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Oh I do!... My entire lifes mission has been to fall in love with tire,  get married and have little tire babies.



Yeah, but those tires are pretty fickle. You say one wrong thing to them and they take off so fast that they leave skid marks.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

That sounds like it can be both good or bad


----------

